

Scala 2.8.0 RC3 is out - whakojacko
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/6497

======
gjm11
Scala is cool and all, but I'd have thought HN only needs to know when there's
an actual release, no?

~~~
sreque
I agree. I can't even easily find out the difference between rc3 and rc2 in
terms of bug fixes, etc.

------
BonoboBoner
Damn... a lot of people went through agony to upgrade stuff to RC2 ;)

